# PRR yard



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

PRR yard. Circa late 1930's. Largest yard in the world at that time. Still in the top 5 according to wiki.
So. How many turnouts ya think here? 

Copyrighted image removed, see image here: Pennsylvania Railroad Conway Yard | Historic Pittsburgh


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I assume this is the Enola yard, across the Susquehanna from Harrisburg.



https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/553ed532e4b03d69e7bfbaa3/1431373854566-01RADKLARAXB4UL3M7UM/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kMr7cO87uK4i5FGmPfgnAmJ7gQa3H78H3Y0txjaiv_0fDoOvxcdMmMKkDsyUqMSsMWxHk725yiiHCCLfrh8O1z4YTzHvnKhyp6Da-NYroOW3ZGjoBKy3azqku80C789l0haypLsn6iFkXbd5QrnyzAHzxnA2Pnr_1Ly5Z0Of8AN2PL3ebnl0oVnm1pJVKrE9Rw/enola_w.jpg?format=1500w






https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/553ed532e4b03d69e7bfbaa3/1431373854509-DYAPJKRSCLB8ZR5NYXU2/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kMt66DV_6DUzFvt18meMMsZ7gQa3H78H3Y0txjaiv_0fDoOvxcdMmMKkDsyUqMSsMWxHk725yiiHCCLfrh8O1z4YTzHvnKhyp6Da-NYroOW3ZGjoBKy3azqku80C789l0hReLB75oIvKxcDxwlnLXaZ5GB01jzkd5292QOTbvYiwH7sic1fhlPxnZ28zui39GQ/enola_e.jpg?format=1500w


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

kilowatt62 said:


> PRR yard. Circa late 1930's. Largest yard in the world at that time. Still in the top 5 according to wiki.
> So. How many turnouts ya think here?
> View attachment 539771


587,416


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I forgot to add the location in OP. 
Conway, PA. Along the Ohio river.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cole226 said:


> I assume this is the Enola yard, across the Susquehanna from Harrisburg.


Even without the clarification above, it was pretty clear that it wasn't the Enola yard. While it was one of the Pennsy's most important yards, it's never been one of the biggest.

Another clue was that the photo caption stated that it was Conway Yard outside Pittsburgh.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Which location are you saying was never the largest?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Even without the clarification above, it was pretty clear that it wasn't the Enola yard. While it was one of the Pennsy's most important yards, it's never been one of the biggest.
> 
> Another clue was that the photo caption stated that it was Conway Yard outside Pittsburgh.



according to Wikipedia; the WORLDS LARGEST FREIGHT YARD thru 1950's

*Enola Yard*


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Jump to navigation Jump to search 
 

Central terminal and service area at Enola Yard in 2012.










Enola Yard

*Enola Yard* is a large rail yard located in East Pennsboro Township, Pennsylvania, along the western shore of the Susquehanna River at Harrisburg, Pennsylvania.
It was the world's largest freight yard through 1956


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Enola today is but a shadow of what it once was.
One of the entire hump yards (there were once two) is gone.
I believe the other one is flat-switched now (no hump).


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

In 2003 NS planned on resuming hump operations. Wonder if they did?


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sorry. My OP of conway yard being the largest in the late 30's is incorrect. It was actually from 1956 till 1980. Enola yard was the largest prior to 1956.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, from your same reference (Wikipedia), in the next several sentences, several other yards laid claim to the same title in the same period). But I stand enlightened. My memory of it dates back to about 1969, so I guess it had already lost a lot of its area / capacity / volume by then. The Penn Central didn't use it as a major yard (one prominent NYC official was quoted as saying, "Where in the [heck] is Harrisburg?!?").


----------

